# Neubesatz nach hartem Winter



## Sternotherus 95 (18. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Teich mit einem Volumen von 10.000 Litern.An der tiefsten Selle misst er 110cm.Dieses Jahr kommt ein Teichheizer dazu.Er liegt halbschatig.Durch den letzten Winter verlor ich meinen bisherigen Fischbesatz.Überlebt haben wahrscheinlich nur die Katzenwelse.

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen,was für ein Fischbesatz sich empfehlen würde.Ich würde gerne 2 Koi,3 Goldorfen,5 Goldrotfern und 3 Shibunki dazusetzen.Geht dass?Sind Goldrotfedern besser oder die normalfarbe?Vehrmehren die sich stark?Sieht man die gut?Welchen Fischbesatz würdet ihr vorschlagen?
Fragen über Fragen...Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
 mfg Kilian


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hi,

vielleicht solltest Du dem Rechnung tragen, dass alle von Dir genannten Fische gerne in größeren Gruppen unterwegs sind und auf die eine oder andere Sorte verzichten. Zum Beispiel auf die Koi - auch wegen der "nur" 1,10 Tiefe.

Und Rotfedern vermehren sich wie verrückt.


----------



## solist (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Kilian,

erst würde ich mal feststellen wollen weshalb die Verluste aufgetreten sind. Wozu brauchst Du eine Teichheizung bei einer Tiefe von 1,1 m ? Ich selbst habe einen Teich von ca. 10,000 Lieter und einer Tiefe von 0,80 m. Bei Eisbildung wird der Filter abgestellt. Eine Pumpe an Land  die 4 Sprudelsteine in ca. 40 cm Tiefe mit Ltft versorgt wird eingeschaltet. Es bleibt ein eisfreies Loch von mindestens 60 - 80 cm und alle Fische fühlen sich bisher wohl.( Ort: HB ) Du könntest den Teich noch mit Steroporplatten abdecken. Die gibt es im Baumarkt für kleines Geld z.B. in Größen von 100 x 50 x 10 cm.

Viele Grüße .......Horst


----------



## Benseoo7 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hi, 
bin auch der Meinung, das Koi leider nix in deinem Teich zu suchen haben. Überlege mal bitte in welch kurzer Zeit die Koi wachsen und die Endgröße! Ist echt enorm wie sie wachsen und du möchest doch, dass deine Tiere sich wohl fühlen und nicht nur auf einer Stelle stehen. Die brauchen echt viel freiraum und  gute Wasserwerte, die konstant bleiben. Wobei ich dir auf keinem Fall unterstellen möchte, das es bei dir nicht so ist. Überlege einfach an eine Vergrößerung, wenn du lange Spaß an Koi haben möchtest. Da ja auch ein Teich mit großen Volumen einfacher kostant zu halten ist als kleinere Teiche.
MfG
Ben
Bitte korigieren, wenn ich falsch liege und nur Unsinn geschrieben habe


----------



## canis (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Auch ich empfehle dringenst, auf die Koi zu verzichten. Goldorfen und Shubunki müssten grundsätzlich gehen, Rotfedern ebenso (habe aber nur mit den Normalfarbenen Erfahrung). Wie schon von Christine erwähnt, handelt es sich aber bei allen um Schwarmfische. Deshalb sollten unbedingt mehr als jeweils nur 2 oder 3 pro Tierart gehalten werden. Dies wiederum bedeutet, dass du dich auf eine oder maximal zwei Arten beschränken solltest.


----------



## Sternotherus 95 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo,
Danke für eure Antworten.Ich werde jetzt im Frühjahr denn Teich mit Goldrotfedern besetzen.Würden Katzenwelse dennen etwas anhaben können?Wie viele Goldrotfedern sollte ich einsetzen?Und vermehren die sich wirklich so rasend?

mfg Kilian


----------



## Regs (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hi,
wie wäre es denn mit __ Goldfisch-Varietäten statt mit Koi? Ich denke da an Sarasa, __ Shubunkin oder schon große Goldfische - Fotos gibts hier zum Beispiel: http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fische/Goldfische/

Ich selbst wünsche mir Jinkin: http://www.raingarden.us/goldfish-jikin.htm

Das sind sehr schöne, farbenfrohe Fische die gut in einen Teich wie Deinen passen würden.


----------



## Benseoo7 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Kilian,
habe selber nur 5 Goldfische, 2 __ Shubunkin und 1 __ Graskarpfen am Anfang gehabt. Nach dem ersten Jahr ging es dann los. Im Sommer auf einmal ein ganzer Schwarm. Tippe so auf ca 100 Jungfische. Alles kreuz und quer. 

MfG
Ben


----------



## canis (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

So ist das Halt: wer Fische haben will und dafür sorgt, dass diese sich wirklich wohl fühlen, wird früher oder später mit Nachwuchs konfrontiert sein. Das gilt es halt zu bedenken, wenn man Fische einsetzt. Ein guter Teil der üblichen "Teicharten" kann sich im Teich auch fortpflanzen.


----------



## Joerg (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Kilian,
ich würde mich auch auf weniger Arten beschränken.
Aus den wenigen wird schnell eine Gruppe und dann kommt es schnell zu Überbesatz.

Von Koi ist leider abzuraten, da die zu groß werden und dann das gesamte System gefährden.

Das gleiche gilt für Goldfische, die vermehren sich zu stark. Ich hatte schon welche und weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung, so schnell konnte ich die nicht rausfangen und verschenken.

Wenns Farbe haben soll, sind __ Shubunkin noch empfehlenswert, da die sich nicht so willenlos fortpflanzen als Goldfische.


----------



## Nikolai (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Kilian,



> Danke für eure Antworten.Ich werde jetzt im Frühjahr denn Teich mit Goldrotfedern besetzen.Würden Katzenwelse dennen etwas anhaben können?Wie viele Goldrotfedern sollte ich einsetzen?Und vermehren die sich wirklich so rasend?



Ich hatte in meinen Anfangszeiten einmal Katzenwelse und __ Moderlieschen in einem Aquarium.
Die Katzenwelse verhalten sich so lange friedlich, solange die Beute ihnen zu Groß erscheint. Haben sie eine gewisse größe erreicht, erbeuten sie locker mit ihrem großen Maul anderen Fische, die bis nahezu halb so groß sind wie sie selbst. Wochenlang ging es gut. Danach wurden die Moderlieschen täglich weniger. Da Katzenwelse bis ca. 0,5 Meter groß werden, sind letztendlich alle Deine Fische gefährdet. Sobald Welse ausreichend an Futter gelangen wachsen sie rasant.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*



Joerg schrieb:


> ...Goldfische, die vermehren sich zu stark. Ich hatte schon welche und weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung, so schnell konnte ich die nicht rausfangen und verschenken.
> 
> Wenns Farbe haben soll, sind __ Shubunkin noch empfehlenswert, da die sich nicht so willenlos fortpflanzen als Goldfische.



Hallo Jörg,
Shubunkin sind auch Goldfische, es ist nur eine Farbvarietät.

Fische vermehren sich - so ist das. Deshalb halten viele Teichleute auch __ Sonnenbarsche.


----------



## Stoer (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*



Regs schrieb:


> Fische vermehren sich - so ist das. Deshalb halten viele Teichleute auch __ Sonnenbarsche.



Hallo,

aber auch Sonnenbarsche vermehren sich wie verrückt.
Ich weiß wovon ich spreche !


----------



## Regs (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Ihr,
wenn man Euch liest könnte man denken, dass Goldfischhaltung an sich unmöglich ist, zumal bei nur 10.000 Litern.


----------



## canis (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*



Stoer schrieb:


> aber auch __ Sonnenbarsche vermehren sich wie verrückt.
> Ich weiß wovon ich spreche !



Deswegen setzt man ja gewöhnlich auch nur einen oder zwei des gleichen Geschlechts ein 




			
				Regs schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man Euch liest könnte man denken, dass Goldfischhaltung an sich unmöglich ist, zumal bei nur 10.000 Litern.



Im Gegenteil, sie ist viel zu gut möglich. Man sollte sich beim Besatz halt eben nicht nur Gedanken darüber machen, ob der Teich gross genug ist, sondern auch was man mit dem Nachwuchs anstellen wird. Wenn man dafür keine gute Lösung hat (das Klo oder der Bach sind *keine* gute Lösung!), ist der Teich trotz der Grösse eben auch nicht für die Art geeignet.


----------



## Regs (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo David,

manches ist aber auch selbstverständlich, oder? Dass Fische sich vermehren zum Beispiel. Und dass man nicht mehrere Paare __ Sonnenbarsche einsetzt wenn man nicht möchte, dass die sich auch noch vermehren.


----------



## canis (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Das sollte es sein, ja. Ist es aber leider offenbar vielfach nicht.


----------



## Sternotherus 95 (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Danke für die vielen Antworten.Ich habe nicht vor mit Goldfischen den Teich zu besetzen, sondern mit Goldrotfedern.Hier ist ein Link,wo man Goldrotfedern sehen kann.

http://www.ovselectivekoi.de/px-webshop/bilder/Fische/goldrotfeder_01.JPG

Die Tiere sind eine Farbzuchtform der heimischen __ Rotfeder.Falls es einmal zu viele Jungfische geben sollte,was ich aber nicht denke,wegen denn Katzenwelsen,hätte ich drei __ Wasserschildkröten, die kurzen Prozess machen würden.


----------



## Bebel (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Kilian

Goldorfen und Blauorfen sind wirklich schöne Fische, die sich nicht so stark vermehren wie viele andere Fische. Allerdings fressen sie Kaulquappen und Libellenlarven und was sonst noch so lebt im Teich.

Unterschätze nicht die Vermehrungsrate der anderen Fische, wenn nicht zwischendurch der __ Reiher kommt, wird das schon manchmal schwierig den ganzen Nachwuchs unterzubringen. 
Wenn die Orfen groß genug sind, helfen sie allerdings auch den Nachwuchs der anderen Fische zu begrenzen. Es kommen aber immer welche durch :hai

LG Bebel


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hi

Ich glaube nicht, dass bei Katzenwelsen allzu viel vom Nachwuchs durchkommt. Je nachdem, wie groß die jetzt schon sind, sollten auch die neu eingesetzen Fische mindestens ein Drittel der Länge der Katzenwelse haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Sternotherus 95 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo,
Also die Katzenwelse sind ungefähr 10-15cm lang.Bis jetzt haben sie so weit ich das beobachten konnte noch keinen Fisch gefressen.Weiß jemand,wo man Goldrotfedern in Berlin und Umgebung in der Größe von 5 cm- 15 cm kriegen kann?Natürlich ist mir auch klar,dass man sie erst bei einer Wassertemperatur von 12 Grad Celsius einsetzen sollte wollte nur halt einen sicheren Anbieter haben!
Danke im voraus!

mfg Kilian


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Moschusschildkröte!
Katzenwelse sind eine schlimme Fauenverfälschung, 
die nicht nur praktisch alle Kleintiere im Gartenteich eliminieren,
sondern auch unbedingt daran gehindert werden müssen, in die freie Natur zu entkommen!
Auch wenn man die nicht in den nächsten Bach kippt 
oder sonstwie "entsorgt", weil die keiner geschenkt will,
können die  z.B. durch __ Wasservögel verschleppt werden,
Da sie sehr robust sind - nicht zuletzt gegen Gewässerverschmutzung- 
und sich sehr schnell vemehren (Populationsverdopplung in bis zu 1,4 Jahren!),
führen sie zur Ausrottung von einheimischen Tieren.
Siehe auch diese interessante Seite - ich zitiere:


> _Wenn ein Fisch für die Pflege im Gartenteich ungeeignet ist, dann ist dies der
> Zwergwels - lateinisch Ictalurus nebulosus -! Nicht daß es sich bei dem aus Nord-
> amerika stammenden Zwergwels um einen uninteressanten Teichfisch handeln
> würde, im Gegenteil! Man muß jedoch bedenken, daß diese, besonders nacht-
> ...



Die Goldrotfedern sind dagegen sehr geeignet, 
wenn man einen Teich mit ausreichend vielen Wasserpflanzen (UNTER Wasser!) hat.
Dass man sie erst bei einer Wassertemperatur von 12 Grad Celsius einsetzen kann, ist blanker Unsinn: 
Als Zuchtform heimischer Fische überleben die den Winter problemlos bei 4°C!


P.S.: Wenn nach dem Winter ein Neubesatz erforderlich ist,
so ist das ein sicheres Zeichen, dass man mit dem Teich etwas gröb falsch gemacht hat:
Zu flach, zu viele faulende Stoffe, zu hohe Besetzungsdichte, ungeeignete Technik, ...
Nur mit einem Neubesatz ist das Problem bloß bis zum nächsten Winter gelöst!


----------



## Teicher (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Tag allerseits, es wird ständig berichtet das Goldfische sich sehr stark vermehren.  Bei mir sind es an die 10 stk. dazu Bitterlinge. Gründlinge. __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge.  Nachwuchs bei die Goldies hält sich immer in grenzen.  Pro jahr, finde ich im Herbst höchstens 5 stk. die noch da sind.  Entweder sind meine nich so vermehrungs freudig, oder dadurch das die verschiedene arten sich gegenseitig die nachwuchs ein bisschen eindämmen.  Anders kann ich's nicht erklären.  Wenn ich's mir richtig überlege, die Stichlinge haben eigentlich die meisten nachwuchs.
MfG,
Jimmy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Jimmy!
Das schaut so aus, als ob du deinen Teich in einem schön naturnahen Zustand hättest!
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du wenig oder sogar nichts fütterst, oder?
Die __ Stichlinge tun sich da mit dem Vermehren auch leichter als die Goldfische:
Als Brutpfleger haben die da einen Vorsprung gegenüber denen, 
die auf ihre Eierlein nicht aufpassen!


----------



## Nikolai (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo Jimmy,

__ Stichlinge sind ein gutes Mittel gegen übermäßige Vermehrung der Goldfische. Da sie ausschließlich Lebendfutter zu sich nehmen, ist die Fischbrut allgemein ein willkommenes Futter für sie.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Goldi2009 (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hallo,

ich stelle mich auch mal auf die Seite der Goldfische. Meine vermehren sich, nach dem Zukauf von neuen, endlich. Mehrere Jahre, der Teich besteht seit 2000, hatte ich gar keinen Nachwuchs, im Jahr 2009 zwei. Vergangenes  Jahr waren es 4, wovon ich bis heute keinen mehr gesehen habe. Ob sie sich noch versteckt oder die anderen sie doch noch gefressen haben, sehe ich im Frühjahr. Von großen Vermehrungsfreude im Gartenteich kann also nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## canis (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Seid froh, wenn es bei euch nur wenig Nachwuchs gibt bzw. nur wenig Nachwuchs durchkommt. Fakt ist, dass es aber bei vielen anderen Teichhalter ganz anders. Deshalb muss man sich vor der Anschaffung von Goldies (und anderen Fischen) damit auseinandersetzen, was man mit dem Nachwuchs machen wird. 




			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wenn nach dem Winter ein Neubesatz erforderlich ist,
> so ist das ein sicheres Zeichen, dass man mit dem Teich etwas gröb falsch gemacht hat:
> Zu flach, zu viele faulende Stoffe, zu hohe Besetzungsdichte, ungeeignete Technik, ...
> Nur mit einem Neubesatz ist das Problem bloß bis zum nächsten Winter gelöst!



Dem ist uneingeschränkt zuzustimmen!


----------



## Teicher (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

H'lo Schwarzer Peter (Black Pete?)
Du Hast recht. ich versuche mein Teich so natur gleich wie möglich zu halten.  Des einzige technische gelumpe was ich hab ist 'ne umwälz pumpe für'n Bach.  Mei Bach dient gleichseitig als Filter.  Bisher hat's gut gefunzt.  Wollen mir hoffen nach'en Tau im Frühling das alles gut gegangen ist.
Macht's gut, oder besser
Jimmy


----------



## Limnos (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Neubesatz nach hartem Winter*

Hi

Die Fortpflanzungsrate hängt auch starkvon Flachwaserzonen und vom Unterwasserbewuchs ab. Ohne ausreichende Versteckmöglichkeiten kommen nur wenige bis gar keine Jungtiere durch.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

